
Useful new features in JUnit 5 - sindrebn
https://java.christmas/2019/9
======
selbekk
Spending the time to add useful display names for our tests has been one of
the greatest investments I've ever done. Also, we have no need for those
extremely_long_test_function_names_that_try_to_explain_the_test()

